# Toro 5/24 Re-power



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

We've turned the corner on summer so it's a good time to start a snowblower project :smile_big:

She's not in bad shape at all, and built like a tank:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Wn4U6p

The tired TA-COOM-SAY came off easy:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/yBhbV8

Hemi Predator waiting in the wings...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Hbtz1E

the tires are shot

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/8M3LkB

These look nice:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/4b4UYj


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking good.

Carlisle X-TRAC are the best tires that you can get for a snowblower (IMO).


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Carlisle X-TRAC are the best tires that you can get for a snowblower (IMO).


OK on order!

Performed more disassembly and cleaning today...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/cVwV45

There are two more of these oilite types of bearings supporting the augers. How can you tell if they've gone bad? Just play on the shaft it rides on?

Bearing [20-0980] for Toro Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

I picked one of these up, yesterday. Trying to decide whether to get the Tecumseh running or to put a Predator on it. I will be following with great interest.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats Tom!

The Tec on mine didnt have any spark and I suspect it had to do with the interlock switches in the dashboard. They were loose, corroded and not "positive" in operation, so all have been removed. 

Based on an analysis of the chassis during the strip down it looks like the useful life of the machine can be extended by another decade or two with ~$240 worth of parts consisting of 3 new bushings (1 for the impeller and 2 for the augers), 2 new belts, 1 new rubber drive disc, new grease in the auger box and a new engine. 

IMO what would end this machine is rust-through in the lower portion of the bucket and in the impeller chamber so there's a job to do in removing it and protecting the metal as much as possible.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

tdipaul, thanks for the key points to look at. 

*rust-through in the lower portion of the bucket and in the impeller chamber.* I think I'm already being treated for this, myself.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

There's been a lot of that going around lately, LOL

Did some painting tonight

Skid before and after (paint is still wet). Trying Troy-Bilt Red as it seems to match the original okay. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/U8Sb5G

Augers wire-wheeled, sanded with 180 and painted with Rustoleum Semi-Gloss Black...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Gv0863

Ordered up some decals. The OEM's are NLA so going to deviate from "stock" for aesthetics

http://www.ebay.com/itm/reproduction-lawn-boy-snapper-toro-danger-keep-hands-and-feet-away-deck-decal/122604299161?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Its gonna have a hemi so why not? Will trim off the lower POWER RAM portion...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hemi-Powered-RAM-Dodge-car-styling-Vynil-Car-Sticker-Decal-Select-Size/322179828388?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=511087171311&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

TORO decals for the escutcheon plate and sides of the bucket...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-TORO-Logo-Decal-Sticker-10-x-6-5-Pro-Line-Walk-Behind/370644203809?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-medium-TORO-Logo-Decal-Sticker-6-x-4-inch-each-Walk-Behind-Pro-Line/370608756465?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Also, found this guy on the way home from work with a "FREE" sign on it. Looks okay externally but the engine is seized. Loaded the cylinder and carb up with PB Blaster so will let it sit for a week or two and check back. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/5xi860


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

I got one of these a couple of years ago. It's an 8 Horsepower Briggs and Stratton motor powering an "I don't know what" walk behind blower. This thing will definitely part your hair. It will get rid of excess top soil, too. I only use it when everything is blown to the edges and then this blows it over the edge into the next town.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

nice

there were tons of acorns in the shroud locking things up so the engine is not seized. 

But unfortunately there isn't much compression. 

Its almost hard to tell where the compression stroke is, there's that little :sad2:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

wire wheeled/sanded the bucket and started painting the interior tonight

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/y31hF0

next up is the impeller bearing and the fitting of the impeller kit 

then to finish painting the rest of the bucket


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

positioned impeller in bucket to mark and drill holes for the impeller kit, 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/W896TX

painted sides of bucket, impeller, impeller pulley, and scraper bar. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/7488Q5

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/zxy0nU


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

installed the new impeller bushing and the impeller kit this morning

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/s7KG8K

...and then assembled it all. What a PITA I am regretting re-painting. It makes for a harrowing experience trying to avoid scratching things

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/2976nh


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Were there 2 sets of mounting bolts in there already???????????? or was that last set recently made. because looking at those pics you could have run a sealed roller bearing set up in there. instead of that egg shell bearing.*


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

there are 2 sets, one of them is slotted.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice upgrade and rebuild. I got a Toro 5/21 with the Predator Hemi and impeller kit . . . it can throw snow into next week. 

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> Nice upgrade and rebuild. I got a Toro 5/21 with the Predator Hemi and impeller kit . . . it can throw snow into next week.
> 
> Looking forward to your updates.


Thank you!
. 
Great to hear you love your 5/21! Man am I excited for winter.

New tires came today and they are beefy things :smile_big: Had to cut the old ones open to break the beads! 

Spent an hour removing rust off the wheels and then primed them. Undecided on the color...White, Gray, Black or the same Red used so far? hmmm

Sanded/painted the chute components more semi-gloss as well.

Pics of tonight's work...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/Q3b221

,
,


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking real good, Last fall I picked up a 521 for my girlfriend to replace her 2 stroke single stage and this is what I found for $50









After some good cleaning, A oil change and a little touch up paint I had sitting for close to 10 yrs that amazingly matched almost perfect, and a good carb cleaning it now runs great and starts first pull almost every time. Amazing what a little maintenance will do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work on that machine :coolpics:

I haven't tried it on a snowblower rim yet but for riding mowers with stuck beads I'll either pull the valve stem core out or just cut off the stem if replacing it too and then lay it down infront of a car and lay a good chunk of wood (2x4 minimum) on the tire close to the rim and then slowly drive the vehicle up on the chunk of wood. Works great :devil:
.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

In the past I have done the car method for ATV beads (they are brutal!) but on the back of these wheels there is an extended flange that sticks out past the plane of the bead area and I thought it might break it. 

More work done today. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/3uc2aZ

Mounted new stems and tires. Stiff tire carcasses make for lots of yelling GGRRRrrrrr. 

Also installed new impeller belt, joined tractor to bucket and mounted engine and tires to chassis. 

Need a pulley sleeve because the original pulley I.D. is bigger than the Predator crankshaft's O.D. 
.
.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The drive disc is not in need of replacement so this will be the cost of materials for the project...

$150 1979 Toro 5/24
$107 Predator engine
$53 tires & valve stems
$35 impeller kit	
$32 paint/sandpaper	
$23 decals	
$20 misc hardware
$14 Impeller belt
$13 Impeller bushing
$12 Sleeve, crank pulley
$5 quart of 10w30
-$35 from the sale of original Tecumseh 

=$429

.
.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it going to be called "Preda-toro 6.5/24".....?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a good name for it!

More work done today. 

Modified one of the impeller wipers (it was too tight), and installed the chute, handlebars, escutcheon plate control rods and decals. 

Tried painting the bars with rubberized undercoating paint. It's really messy - not recommended. 

Just waiting for the crank sleeve and then its pulley, idlers and chute pivot mechanism. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/56iL2Z

.
.
.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It's looking fantastic.....!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks

More work done today

The snow gets piled up high along the curbs and mailboxes so fabbed some drift busters out of 1" alu angle

Also mounted the chute control rod. No mods to clear the engine were needed. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/5kXW2c

,
,


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Got the shaft adapter today and it fits like a glove:

3/4" to 1" Inch w/Step Key Gas Engine Pulley Crank Shaft Sleeve Adapter Predator | eBay

Mounted up everything and could not get both pulleys centered 100% so split the difference 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/f910a7


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats on a beautiful-looking machine!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

thanks

Test of new pic hosting site "Postimage":


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> thanks
> 
> Test of new pic hosting site "Postimage":


I can see both pictures on the post, but when clicking to enlarge them only the first one works, the second picture shows a "404 not found" message.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll bet you copied and pasted the wrong link. I've done it before....Machine Looks Good.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Jack! 

Fixed the pics above. 

First engine start and test op tonight. 

The impeller kit is bedding in here and was making a lot of racket but it settled in/quieted down after the video was ended. Its nice and tight...the wind coming out of the impeller was like a big fan! Its gonna throw some snow.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

very nice. Gets me motivated to disassemble and paint my recent 521 acquisition (next spring though). By the way, that vibrating chute control rod bugs me too (happens on both of my machines). I need to find some replacement bushings where the rod goes through the bracket.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Great work! Thanks for showing the finished results.
Do you have any plans to do anything about faking a carb-heat-box using sheet metal shrouds or are you going to just use it as is and see how it goes?


----------



## garthg (Aug 3, 2016)

Perhaps make a handle from wood for the chute control that fits better and doesn't rattle.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> Great work! Thanks for showing the finished results.
> Do you have any plans to do anything about faking a carb-heat-box using sheet metal shrouds or are you going to just use it as is and see how it goes?


My pleasure. I hope this thread helps others interested in performing a similar rebuild/repower. 

Cant wait to get it in the snow and will post a video then. 

The plan is to use it as-is and see how it goes


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

great build


----------



## dukedevil0 (Nov 10, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> Thanks Jack!
> 
> Fixed the pics above.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, what happened to the video? I'm sure I'm not the only that would still be interested in watching...

Great looking machine btw - I just bought a 724 and hope to make it half as nice as yours.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks dukedevil

The way this winter is going I dont think its going to be needed at all 

Here is a better video...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks good and sounds great. Hopefully you'll get to use it soon.


----------



## Swortman35! (Feb 10, 2018)

I love what you've done with your snowblower. Mine is the same model and I just got done fixing the traction control assembly and cleaning the entire machine up real nice. My 5/24 had one owner and is almost 100 percent original parts, screws, tires ect. I've grown to really love this machine and between finding out it was made same year I was made and watching the outcome of your project, I've decided id like to basically copy your project. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. A question I would have to start would be am I crazy or is it possible to rebuild the original motor instead of buying a new one? I really would like to keep everything original except for obviously replacing parts to better the machine.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dang that 524 looks nice! I sure could have used some extra power with mine today, just wouldn't have the ambition to finish a project that big.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Swortman35! said:


> I love what you've done with your snowblower. Mine is the same model and I just got done fixing the traction control assembly and cleaning the entire machine up real nice. My 5/24 had one owner and is almost 100 percent original parts, screws, tires ect. I've grown to really love this machine and between finding out it was made same year I was made and watching the outcome of your project, I've decided id like to basically copy your project. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. A question I would have to start would be am I crazy or is it possible to rebuild the original motor instead of buying a new one? I really would like to keep everything original except for obviously replacing parts to better the machine.


welcome!

if the engine and cosmetics are okay then its down to just replacing 2 belts and 3 bushings. I recommend installing an impeller kit while its all apart. 

If the engine is tired I'd go Predator instead of rebuilding. More power, reliability and smoothness for only $106 plus the pulley adaptor. You will lose the deadman switches in the process though (I view this as an improvement because the original switches on mine were not 100% reliable in their operation). 

The original tires are now as hard as rocks too (~$56)
.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

gibbs296 said:


> Dang that 524 looks nice! I sure could have used some extra power with mine today, just wouldn't have the ambition to finish a project that big.


Thanks!

Swapping the engine was the easier/most fun part. 

re-painting everything added the most time and effort to the process, by far

If cosmetics aren't high on the list its a fun project that can be done fairly quickly in a weekend or two.


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Paul, your machine looks GREAT! I am working on an 826 and have a few questions for you:

1. Regarding the XTrac tires:
1.1. Are they tubeless?
1.2. How did you get them on the rims?
1.3. What is involved with replacing the valve stems?

2. Did you prime before painting? If so, what primer?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

creeve4 said:


> Paul, your machine looks GREAT! I am working on an 826 and have a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. Regarding the XTrac tires:
> 1.1. Are they tubeless?
> ...


Thanks!

Regarding the XTrac tires:

1.1. Are they tubeless?

Yes. They hold air fine, haven't added any since the install last year. 

1.2. How did you get them on the rims?

two small cycle tire irons and some soapy water on the beads

1.3. What is involved with replacing the valve stems?

Cut the old ones off with side cutters and pull the new ones through the hole with a valve stem tool. Greasing the trunks of the stems helps immensely. 







https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...VQV8NCh1r5QmVEAkYAiABEgI2zfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

2. Did you prime before painting? If so, what primer?

I sanded everything down as much as I could tolerate but only primed the wheels and bucket pieces using a self etching primer. What wasn't seems to be holding up fine but honestly it hasn;t been used much

https://www.zoro.com/rust-oleum-aut...MIicfJkpPk3AIVbbftCh1b0gOuEAQYAiABEgKd2PD_BwE







PS: the impeller kit is a "must-do" item IMO!


.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello TDIPaul. You went with the Predator engine and not a Briggs motor. Was this for cost savings ? I came across a 8 horsepower Toro about same year yours is and thinking about fixing it up and repower. Just not sure which engine to use. Any suggestions or comments welcomed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I would only repower with a Briggs or Tecumseh flathead if I had one that was mint and needed nothing....and it could be converted to breakerless easily. Predator is a no -brainer in my book.......


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

I went with the Predator because it was easy to purchase (a H-F is 10 mins away), easy to bolt on and it gets good reviews. The low price was the icing on the cake. 

Like cranman says, if there is no desire to keep it original its a no brainer. 

Its not "taboo" like putting a Mopar 340 into a 68 Camaro

Now that would be nuts



.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love all my snowblowing brothers and sisters here, but I have to say that 524 with a Pred motor and the impeller kit appears to toss snow just as well as any of the fancy new $900- $1500 machines out there. The videos don't lie....


----------

